# CM Punk is going off in the media scrum! Shoots on the EVPs!



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566642267385118721

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566642659779047424

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566643322160316416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566643888986927105

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566644802703458304
*The thread is continuing live as we speak. Waiting for the usual suspects to spend the next 3 months attempting to convince us that "IT'Z A WORK!!!111!!!" 🤪*


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I mean given Tony's flat out sitting there this had to be a work, but this is WILD. I'm rewatching it from the start.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

"Empty headed dumb fuck" on Adam Page, holy shit.

Colt Cabana told Punk he didn't have to pay and they'd go their separate ways, shared a bank account with his mother, the settlement came when they subpoenaed the mother and Cabana asked to drop it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> I mean given Tony's flat out sitting there this had to be a work, but this is WILD. I'm rewatching it from the start.


*







*


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

This is fucking amazing to watch, starts at 22 minutes into the media scrum.

Khan asked about the decision to bring back MJF "He wants to make me work with pricks constantly"


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566642267385118721
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566642659779047424
> 
> ...


Well CM Punk is gonna have to face MJF and probably Hangman too


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

CM Punk was eating and drinking like crazy and sounded sick.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see any reason why he would talk to a bunch of wrestling media personalities and journalists like this while Tony twiddles his thumbs. It just feels weird if this is all legit and he has heat with everybody (even it is possible given Punk can be an asshole to a lot of people)

If he did this on his own accord outside of an environment like this then I'd buy it more as him being legitimately pissed off and not working. It just seems weird AF.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

That was fucking wild.


----------



## jobber77 (5 mo ago)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566642267385118721
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566642659779047424
> 
> ...


Lol mjf coming back shows anything goes my dude ..your are pretty delusional


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> I mean given Tony's flat out sitting there this had to be a work, but this is WILD. I'm rewatching it from the start.


*Does this look like someone who feels comfortable with what he's hearing? We know Tony Khan can't act for shit, so please don't be one of those guys.







*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566642267385118721
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566642659779047424
> 
> ...


Tell me again how Tony is the unprofessional one

Seems he was right last time to interrupt punk and do his thing, cause letting Punk speak is murder XD XD

Then again….. I think obvs the Punk / Hangman thing is a work

But also… I was right about MJF…. Sooooo…


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Yeah. This is not a work.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

Planting the seeds for storylines...cool.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm dying listening to this. CM Punk can cut a hell of a promo.


----------



## Attitude Not Ruthless (11 mo ago)

Doesn’t make any sense for this to be a work. He blasted Cabana and the EVPs and barely touched MJF (his next feud). Punk’s a jackass.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

I just love how unfiltered CM Punk is man. Doesn't give a flying fuck. 🤣

I wonder how many of those kids get pissed with what he said. 
Cornette and Last will be feasting on this.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Tell me again how Tony is the unprofessional one
> 
> Seems he was right last time to interrupt punk and do his thing, cause letting Punk speak is murder XD XD
> 
> ...


Nah man, this ain't a work. They're beefing for real.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

The Rise and Fall of AEW

Coming soon to Peacock


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

It's a work


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Kishido said:


> It's a work


I doubt the colt cabana shit is.

The rest is possible, I guess.


----------



## Attitude Not Ruthless (11 mo ago)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Tell me again how Tony is the unprofessional one
> 
> Seems he was right last time to interrupt punk and do his thing, cause letting Punk speak is murder XD XD
> 
> ...


punk and Hangman is legit beef. TK didn’t stop him because he worships Punk


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

I believe the EVP stuff is totally legit. MJF, I doubt he'd be working with him next if he really felt that way.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

I don’t get the worked shoot stuff. It’s so tired and played out. Is there nothing else they can find for Punk to do?


----------



## Attitude Not Ruthless (11 mo ago)

It’s not a work lmao. What’s the point of it being a work lol? He’s not doing a program with the Elite


----------



## Attitude Not Ruthless (11 mo ago)

ClintDagger said:


> I don’t get the worked shoot stuff. It’s so tired and played out. Is there nothing else they can find for Punk to do?


Punk will leave AEW if he’s not in the main event slot


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Why do people eat up this trash uo. Literally worked shoot of Punk crying about people calling him out on his real-life crying. It's average at best.


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

Gotta think there's something to the civil war rumors


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

You are all being worked. You would think you all would have learned from the MJF stuff. lol

It truly shows how many people are still marks. I'm sure I'll get one person trying refudiate this not being a work.


----------



## Attitude Not Ruthless (11 mo ago)

It’s almost like Cody saw something coming and got out while he could.


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

Punk being an ashhole as always, he knows khan is a pushover so he can get away with it. He wouldn't dare say any of this if vince or trips were sitting besides him.


----------



## kaminaridark (Aug 13, 2019)

American_Nightmare said:


> The Rise and Fall of AEW
> 
> Coming soon to Peacock



WWE first 

The rise and fall of WWE featuring the bloodline


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Punk hasn't acknowledged The Elite on television ONCE, but people are already trying to spin this as a work 😂😂😂*


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

This is 100% not a work, lol. Punk just took this opportunity to shit on every reporter thar buried him, and he fucking did. 
This is the Punk we wanted.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Punk hasn't acknowledged The Elite on television ONCE, BUT people are already trying to spin this as a work 😂😂😂*


Its kinda like the whole MJF thing before the PPV. Wardlows match gets overshadowed by the MJF shit. Was it a work? if it was it wasn't a very good one because it completely overshadowed Wardlow's moment at the PPV

Kinda the same with the Elite and Punk. If it is a work, its a bad one because it's going to take the buzz off of MJF / Punk feud.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Araxen said:


> You are all being worked. You would think you all would have learned from the MJF stuff. lol
> 
> It truly shows how many people are still marks. I'm sure I'll get one person trying refudiate this not being a work.


I've been saying it since say one, Punk marks are delusional in general with what he actually is. So repeat of the only thing that got him over during trash wwe days. Awwww it's a civil war of entire aew against punky.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I mean, I can believe the stuff about the Bucks, Hangman, and whoever else is a work. But a lot of this just sounds like real pent up frustration about the Colt Cabana stuff and now he's just unleashing it. I don't really believe he's faking any of that.


----------



## jobber77 (5 mo ago)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Punk hasn't acknowledged The Elite on television ONCE, but people are already trying to spin this as a work 😂😂😂*


I'll just wait for the lord and savior xero to spread his knowledge before I make up my mind


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

La Parka said:


> Its kinda like the whole MJF thing before the PPV. Wardlows match gets overshadowed by the MJF shit. Was it a work? if it was it wasn't a very good one because it completely overshadowed Wardlow's moment at the PPV
> 
> Kinda the same with the Elite and Punk. If it is a work, its a bad one because it's going to take the buzz off of MJF / Punk feud.


*Exactly. These people don't understand that you work shoots to do business with your opponent. Shooting on a third party while you're in the middle of a feud only detracts from said feud, which is precisely Punk's point of this whole f* rant. Adam Page almost cost them a million dollar house because his feelings got hurt. Wardlow just did a f*** interview a few days ago about how the REAL MJF drama almost cost him what should have been the biggest moment of his life and how miserable that experience was. We're 3 months removed from that and Wardlow is a cold champion wrestling f** losers in throwaway matches. Who benefited from this "work?" Because it damn sure wasn't Wardlow or the fans.*


----------



## Attitude Not Ruthless (11 mo ago)

DrEagles said:


> It’s an obvious work..just like the MJF stuff was..some of us aren’t brain dead retarded


AEW getting pretty pathetic if we’re having to question whether everything is work or shoot. Just put on a show. Quit pandering to the internet. It’s amateur.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566642267385118721
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566642659779047424
> 
> ...


It's still real to you, how cute. You are one of the most insufferable posters around


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

DrEagles said:


> It’s an obvious work..just like the MJF stuff was..some of us aren’t brain dead retarded


Play nicely young man. You too @HookedOnThuganomics 

Let @The Legit Lioness be worked guys


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Attitude Not Ruthless said:


> AEW getting pretty pathetic if we’re having to question whether everything is work or shoot. Just put on a show. Quit pandering to the internet. It’s amateur.


Uh no, that is what the premise of Pro-Wrestling is. If you need to question it, they are doing a good job. Obvious works get shit on heavily.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

My sources has told me that this is either a work or a shoot


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Tell it like it is said:


> My sources has told me that this is either a work or a shoot


It's a swerk


----------



## Attitude Not Ruthless (11 mo ago)

Araxen said:


> Uh no, that is what the premise of Pro-Wrestling is. If you need to question it, they are doing a good job. Obvious works get shit on heavily.


If you overdo it, it loses its luster. The real problem is that AEW has a lot of backstage toxicity that diehards want to mask as “works”. What’s the payoff of his rant against the locker room and Colt? There’s no point to working that because he’s in an angle with MJF


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> It's still real to you, how cute. You are one of the most insufferable posters around


This is one of the occasions @The Legit Lioness is right. There is no way they're working here. That was just Punk being unfiltered.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

This whole thing sounds like Colt Cabana is a little weasel whispering in everyone's ears to start shit.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

when this media scrum was better then the ppv lol stay golden AEW


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Good, let the hate run through you.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Attitude Not Ruthless said:


> If you overdo it, it loses its luster. The real problem is that AEW has a lot of backstage toxicity that diehards want to mask as “works”. What’s the payoff of his rant against the locker room and Colt? There’s no point to working that because he’s in an angle with MJF


There is no over doing a work. If they make you believe, they are doing their job. We all want to be fooled otherwise it's just a soap opera. Which is why a lot of expected shit is frowned upon. Which I will admit AEW was until the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I can believe Punk airing everything out with Colt Cabana so people stop talking about it and all of that being 100% true, but everything else after that I'd label as working in some sort of way. As much of a dork as I find Tony to be, I cannot believe he'd allow Punk basically go off and bury Hangman and the EVPs without saying a word or doing anything about it.

Like that would be galaxy level incompetent.


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

Attitude Not Ruthless said:


> If you overdo it, it loses its luster. The real problem is that AEW has a lot of backstage toxicity that diehards want to mask as “works”. What’s the payoff of his rant against the locker room and Colt? There’s no point to working that because he’s in an angle with MJF



It reeks of desperation whenever the aew stans try to spin anything negative into a work, logic always goes out of the window.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

As entertaining as that was, it should not have happened, and I'm concerned what the fallout will be.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So if the majority of AEW fans are super bright wrestling fans that can't be worked, and the only people that buy into these things are bad faith hate watchers... What is the point of attempting so many worked shoots?

It's like who is this even for then lol

Is it to make haters feel vindicated in the hate for a product they're not going to monetarily support?

Or it's it some weird masturbatory wink wink circle jerk where

"Oh Tony and Punk I know this is all an elaborate ruse, but I appreciate you're making the effort to pretend it's real, even though it's totally obviously fake, and I'd have to be a dummy to think it's real... But hey thanks for insulting my intelligence like I'd actually fall for this low IQ dumb shit lol that'll show people"


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

What A Maneuver said:


> This whole thing sounds like Colt Cabana is a little weasel whispering in everyone's ears to start shit.


God damn Punk stans are ridiculous. If we're taking it as legit Punk is the only person with a bad word to say about Colt Cabana. Plenty of folk have a fuck that guy on record for Punk including Punk himself.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566655391269900288


----------



## Attitude Not Ruthless (11 mo ago)

Horrible look for AEW whether it was shoot or work. Especially with the boss of the promotion sitting there doing nothing. Lmao you already know HHH in that spot wouldn’t be putting up with that shit.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I wonder if MJF is gonna speak on this thing


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Punk laid waste and I'm loving it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Attitude Not Ruthless said:


> If you overdo it, it loses its luster. The real problem is that AEW has a lot of backstage toxicity that diehards want to mask as “works”. What’s the payoff of his rant against the locker room and Colt? There’s no point to working that because he’s in an angle with MJF


Long-term storytelling obviously


Araxen said:


> There is no over doing a work. If they make you believe, they are doing their job. We all want to be fooled otherwise it's just a soap opera. Which is why a lot of expected shit is frowned upon. Which I will admit AEW was until the last couple of weeks.


Okay so question, if you believe it's fake and that the only people falling for it are haters hoping for AEWs downfall.. what the fuck is actually being accomplished?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Tell it like it is said:


> My sources has told me that this is either a work or a shoot




My sources confirm this too!


----------



## Serpico Jones (Aug 19, 2018)

TK looked pissed.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Long-term storytelling obviously Okay so question, if you believe it's fake and that the only people falling for it are haters hoping for AEWs downfall.. what the fuck is actually being accomplished?


Go back to watching WWE, Mr. 36k poster. You won't ever have to worry.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Tiny looks like bout to shit himself.

Idk how this can be a work. what is the benefit? The Elite are off in Trios now and have nothing to do with punk. Running them through the mud, shitting on their character, real life personalities and ability to run a company does what exactly besides make AEW look horrible as a whole.

yikes.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Tony: All my homies hate … each other.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

All a work.


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Im intrigued who all was he talking about that said or wouldn't take advice from the vets like funk and all them. Did i miss something that certain younger generations were talking crap about vets and said they didn't need them?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> So if the majority of AEW fans are super bright wrestling fans that can't be worked, and the only people that buy into these things are bad faith hate watchers... What is the point of attempting so many worked shoots?
> 
> It's like who is this even for then lol
> 
> ...



Trying so hard to make it a work just makes it suck. They are just taking any juicy truth we've heard and putting it on tv for the sake of it. Punk is doing nothing but the same old generic act of bitching about wrestlers. The fact MJF is so liked is going to save it. With out him this entire thing would fall apart so fast. I also think peolle will turn on punk, not for the story but for thr reality of him. We're going to see aew Cody version 2.0


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

I listened to all of Punk's comments. I think this was 100% a shoot. The Sean Ross tweet seems to confirm it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Araxen said:


> Go back to watching WWE, Mr. 36k poster. You won't ever have to worry.


Get off your knees, I enjoy AEW. Doesn't mean this storyline is good or that anything possibly negative is a work.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

bdon said:


>


We miss you Cody


----------



## Attitude Not Ruthless (11 mo ago)

Punk’s gone after dropping the title to MJF right? Something’s gotta give. He’s gonna ruin this promotion


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Attitude Not Ruthless said:


> Punk’s gone after dropping the title to MJF right? Something’s gotta give. He’s gonna ruin this promotion


I suspect a few people are ready to kick his ass, and it isn’t just the EVPs. Jericho and Moxley love those guys. And the fact that Punk basically just shit on any locker room-wide orders to shut the fuck up says a lot to every single person on that roster.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Get off your knees, I enjoy AEW. Doesn't mean this storyline is good or that anything possibly negative is a work.


Dude go back to stroking off Trips. We know how it goes. You like that man juice all over your hands.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

No doubt this is a shoot. He said he works with children and pricks. This wouldn't fly in WWE. It was entertaining though.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

BornBad said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566655391269900288


*Remember guys, "ITZ A WORK!!11!!" Because people are totally paying to see Colt Cabana wrestle in 2022.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Trying so hard to make it a work just makes it suck. They are just taking any juicy truth we've heard and putting it on tv for the sake of it. Punk is doing nothing but the same old generic act of bitching about wrestlers. The fact MJF is so liked is going to save it. With out him this entire thing would fall apart so fast. I also think peolle will turn on punk, not for the story but for thr reality of him. We're going to see aew Cody version 2.0


The main thing to me is unless somebody is going to go Sexy Star and shoot in a match, clearly the heat isn't serious enough to stop people from being professional in the ring. So at that point as @bdon points out just fucking work in kayfabe. 

Now that's not to say you can't go with kayfabe intense hatred, we all want that. But it's the weird "no but this is serious hate not the fake for TV kind"


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

Gotta think it's the elite threatening to quit. SRS retweeted someone else that Tony still thinks they're important.


----------



## Attitude Not Ruthless (11 mo ago)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Remember guys, "ITZ A WORK!!11!!" Because people are totally paying to see Colt Cabana wrestle in 2022.*


lol I’m so sick of the “work or shoot” debates for AEW. If you’re having one every week, you might be WCW under Vince Russo.



Crazy_Mo_Fo said:


> Gotta think it's the elite threatening to quit. SRS retweeted someone else that Tony still thinks they're important.


Can’t blame them. HHH is doing big stuff rn. They’d head over in a heartbeat


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> The main thing to me is unless somebody is going to go Sexy Star and shoot in a match, clearly the heat isn't serious enough to stop people from being professional in the ring. So at that point as @bdon points out just fucking work in kayfabe.
> 
> Now that's not to say you can't go with kayfabe intense hatred, we all want that. But it's the weird "no but this is serious hate not the fake for TV kind"


I find it so sexy when you tell me how goddamn right and genius I am.

Don’t say a word or correct me. I heard what I heard, brother Rap.



But yeah, I fucking hate when the boys try to cloud the air with “we’re gonna REALLY fight now” like FTR did on Cornette’s podcast, despite going into a match with the Young Bucks and losing when Cash tries to do a fucking 450 splash.

If you admit some of it is a work, then you can’t convince anyone that any of ISN’T a work. The shroud of secrecy must be maintained, even when no one believes it.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Could definitely see this as yet another attempt to blur the lines between work and shoot, but if that's the case why shit on the elite when he's not even feuding with them? I can see doing this with MJF, but imo it does no good to shoot this angle if you're not going to follow up on it if it's in fact a work.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Punk is clearly running the show now. lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Araxen said:


> Dude go back to stroking off Trips. We know how it goes. You like that man juice all over your hands.


Nah I actually say when WWE does underwhelming shit. You're the one in shambles somebody doesn't like the main AEW storyline.


----------



## Attitude Not Ruthless (11 mo ago)

DZ Crew said:


> Could definitely see this as yet another attempt to blur the lines between work and shoot, but if that's the case why shit on the elite when he's not even feuding with them? I can see doing this with MJF, but imo it does no good to shoot this angle if you're not going to follow up on it.


Because Punk saw this as an opportunity to state his side of the beefs he’s had. It’s a shoot. And it’s going to be a terrible look for AEW.


----------



## Razgriz (Jan 14, 2016)

He just called for the EVPs to do their fucking job. 

Some bad reporting came out. He said that yes he doesn't like colt but he didn't try to get him fired. He didn't even really shit on page too much. Just said that he almost jeopardized a PPV.

Yall are still overblowing this.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DZ Crew said:


> Could definitely see this as yet another attempt to blur the lines between work and shoot, but if that's the case why shit on the elite when he's not even feuding with them? I can see doing this with MJF, but imo it does no good to shoot this angle if you're not going to follow up on it if it's in fact a work.


I don’t know if it is a shoot or not, but if you are a Punk, Kenny, and the Bucks who have all been original smart marks, then you’d know the exact way to rile up the audience and make them choose sides.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Punk is clearly running the show now. lol


*







*


----------



## Serpico Jones (Aug 19, 2018)

Punk basically took a shit on the Elite.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Nah I actually say when WWE does underwhelming shit. You're the one in shambles somebody doesn't like the main AEW storyline.


Really, I haven't watched WWE in 20 years. I have zero clue of what is going on in WWE land. So maybe you should stop lying to yourself. Go look at my post history here or on Reddit(same handle btw). Shit you could look at my post history on USEnet too on RSPW. It's been a long ass time since I've watched any WWE.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Tony looked so powerless sitting next to him.

He tried to defuse it and cut Punk off at one point but Punk all but told him to shut his hole and know his role. Just shut his boss down in front of everybody.

And then when Punk is leaving, Tony asks if he can have one of the sodas CMP brought to the presser and Punk says ‘sure’ and Tony says ‘thanks Phil’ not once but twice. And then tells everybody what a sweetheart and peach of a guy Punk really is … right after the guy just went full scorched earth on the EVPs — which is an indictment of how Tony is running things (I think he even said ‘guys who _call themselves_ EVPs’ right in front of the man who gave them those titles and responsibilities).

To top it off, everybody gets a Tony K hug but Punk ain’t having it. Does a weak handshake as he’s turning his back to Khan and walks off.


----------



## Serpico Jones (Aug 19, 2018)

Fightful saying Punk is already receiving nuclear heat backstage. A security guard had to leave abruptly during the media scrum.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

Wow 10 mins in and Tony Kahn looks like the biggest bitch that just happens to have money I have ever seen.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Don't wash your dirty laundry in public, goes both ways.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> I find it so sexy when you tell me how goddamn right and genius I am.
> 
> Don’t say a word or correct me. I heard what I heard, brother Rap.
> 
> ...


Like every extreme wrestling tactic or spot, worked shoots should definitely be a tool that's rarely used. 

Like ladder matches, worked shoots is one thing every US promotion just over does.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

many people thought mjf was a shoot and he wasn’t coming back


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566665732242284544


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

I told you to fire him.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566665732242284544


Obviously, going to grab Dexter Lumis because they are kicking off the REAL Forbidden Door.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Rhetro said:


> Wow 10 mins in and Tony Kahn looks like the biggest bitch that just happens to have money I have ever seen.


I wonder do the locker room really respect him. He doesn't have the vibe of a boss, more like a fan.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Araxen said:


> Really, I haven't watched WWE in 20 years. I have zero clue of what is going on in WWE land. So maybe you should stop lying to yourself. Go look at my post history here or on Reddit(same handle btw). Shit you could look at my post history on USEnet too on RSPW. It's been a long ass time since I've watched any WWE.


Idc if you watch WWE lol, what does that have to do with you being a fan boy in shambles because I think the whole thing with Punk and MJF is clunky storytelling?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

TMTT said:


> I wonder do the locker room really respect him. He doesn't have the vibe of a boss, more like a fan.


*Hell no. If he acts like this much of a bitch in public, imagine how he is in private. This dude is about to cry on camera because WWE hasn't ACKNOWLEDGED him 😂😂😂

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566662481430323203*


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

He always finds a way to make himself look even more unprofessional by the day. How anybody can genuinely like this prick I have no idea.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

thorn123 said:


> many people thought mjf was a shoot and he wasn’t coming back


Even if MJF's stuff was/is a shoot sitting at home for 18 months waiting for his contract to expire does him no favours. To maximize his value and negotiating position he needs to be working.

Most rational people realize this and you can damn sure believe that MJF realizes it.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

TMTT said:


> I wonder do the locker room really respect him. He doesn't have the vibe of a boss, more like a fan.


He looks like an over excited kid in a candy store! Now it all looked great and went great when you had a bunch of original talent fighting their way up, you had Jericho willing to lead the charge selflessly, but there are real oldschool guys in the water now and it’s pretty clear Tony is a little kid amongst guys that really know the business.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Jesus fucking Christ lmao

Everything's so fucked. I never want to hear "This is obviously a work" from any of you marks ever again.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I have to hand it to AEW, That Punk section was entertaining AF.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Geeee said:


> Obviously, going to grab Dexter Lumis because they are kicking off the REAL Forbidden Door.


The elite hired Dexter to kidnap CM Punk.

Disgusting.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Like I said in other thread, I see why Tony is on meds and needed a hit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

There's likely some sands of truth in there but that's a worked shoot from Punk. Even so TK looked nervous as hell about what he might say. 

Bloody entertaining.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Even if MJF's stuff was/is a shoot sitting at home for 18 months waiting for his contract to expire does him no favours. To maximize his value and negotiating position he needs to be working.
> 
> Most rational people realize this and you can damn sure believe that MJF realizes it.


I don’t disagree, but he wouldn’t get booked on the show if it was a shoot


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

This is the unprofessional jackass that got the clean win Lmfao. @bdon


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Meanwhile, in this thread,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/125437560418865152
If this is a work it'd be the stupidest work ever to do a worked shoot in regards not only to people he's not anywhere close to having a story with, but have their own things going on, if there was any plan to work this it'd be so long out the heat would die and there's no point. With Punks record I wouldn't be surprised if he did just decide to shoot and TK made the wrong call in not stopping him.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Peerless said:


> This is the unprofessional jackass that got the clean win Lmfao. @bdon


I honestly don’t mind if he was legit shooting in the media scrum. It says a lot about Phil Brooks and respect, given he is telling TK and the boys in the locker room that “orders to STFU don’t apply to me”. If he’s legit pissed about it, then he has a right to be.

But goddamn, why would you require Mox to simply just lose? Save the first Mox clean loss for an important moment.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Araxen said:


> Dude go back to stroking off Trips. We know how it goes. You like that man juice all over your hands.


You're being childish.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

This could be work but I am going with that 80 percent. After the Cody Rhodes situation, I am not going to be 100 percent on everything when it comes to the term "work".


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Just turn heel already punk.


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

Yeah. I am saying shoot on the Colt stuff cause Punk's been too silent for too long on this so it was time to nip it in the bud. Elite/Page and Dirtsheets opened the can of worms. 

He's not lying about him riding his Coattails. Good for Punk for setting the record straight. Elite/Page would be pissed too if they were blamed for a expendable deadweight jobber getting demoted from next to nothing to nothing. Colt was doing so much on AEW TV in the 6 months prior to Punk's arrival. He walked out once every 4 weeks in a Dark Order T-Shirt for about 10 seconds. Let's not act like the bloated roster had anything to with him as a talent and them as a stable getting moved further into obscurity by removals and releases. Page shouldn't have opened this pandora's box on a personal issue so let him continue to rot on the backburner for getting sucked into Colt's martyr act. 

So, I wonder how this all went down.

Page: You booked?

Colt: Nope. 

Page: Punk, isn't it? 

Colt: Who else? It must be. 

Page: I am not gonna stand for this and gonna shoot on him. 

No wonder Cody got the hell out. The Elite don't understand the business outside of their Circle. You don't poke and prode the top star cause you're spending less time with one of your mascots. Is Punk a huge asshole? Of course he is. But there were no reports of shit from him until they made a fuss over a bum cause of a lawsuit they know nothing about.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

One thing I will say, the state of this company and the drama has more questions than I've seen in my life regarding work/shoot, for better or for worse...lol


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Man, I didn't think it was possible to find anyone more unlikable than the 3 EVPs of AEW, but this self absorbed crybaby is giving them a run for their money.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

How can Colt Cabana come back to work tomorrow after CM Punk verbally sodomized then A2M him at the press conference? Tony Khan looked so nervous he couldn't mule a grain of cocaine through a police checkpoint.


----------



## OmegaPunk34 (Jan 11, 2022)

For me this is a pipe bomb like the one in 2011 WWE fans believed Punk wanted to leave WWE in 2011 and the match with Cena was his last match


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

LOL shoot........it's just some egotistical self centered arse hole on a rant.


----------



## Businessman (Mar 20, 2021)

Work or shoot, either way I can't wait for the inevitable AEW documentary that will expose everything that is happening backstage right now, especially shoot interviews from former workers

My gut feeling is that CM Punk is about as well liked backstage as Ultimate Warrior was


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

The only winner here is Cody Rhodes for getting out when he did.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

bdon said:


> But goddamn, why would you require Mox to simply just lose? Save the first Mox clean loss for an important moment.


Punk's got a video game and action figures to sell. TK's thinking will be to give him all the momentum.

First clean loss for Mox in three years I believe. He lost to Juice Robinson.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

TK looked uncomfortable as hell. Punks unprofessionalism has reared its ugly head. Somewhere hhh and VKM are laughing their asses off


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

There was no work here, just research Tony, between his fan boy smiles, his erratic mannerisms and his weird drink he had going on, he was desperately trying to keep it together during a run away train. Horrible horrible horrible punk went into business for himself and put himself over everyone else. Kahn better think long and hard how he moves on from this. It could kill his company if it’s the wrong move.


----------



## TheBraincloud (Jul 18, 2021)

Is it on camera or said to a media source? Oh, then it's a work. 

This isn't a real press conference. Pro wrestling doesn't have those.

Interesting that they're essentially teasing a Punk/Cabana feud, though. That would be fun.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

I wonder if there is a response/shot on BTE tomorrow.


----------



## jobber77 (5 mo ago)

Alot of people will eat crow one day ..people are underestimating Tony here


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

I like him more and more. Cant stand the elite


----------



## OmegaPunk34 (Jan 11, 2022)

Even if this is a Shoot Wrestling is supposed to look real Wrestlers are supposed to hate each other they compete to be on the top its good for business that Wrestling has more realism the MJF angle was supposed to be real too and was all a work


----------



## Styl1994 (Jul 24, 2018)

Biggest shock of this would be Punk back in WWE given how 2022 in wresting has gone I am not ruling anything out no matter how crazy it sounds.


----------



## Victor86 (Jan 7, 2020)

Honestly I enjoy how Punk handles himself like a total old school badass. Not giving a fuck about anyone and just speaking his mind. Damn if he didn’t get so rekt in UFC and instead just waited it out and positing some training mma videos, his aura now would have been off the roof.

He is a hypocrite and a jerk of course but nevertheless when he starts talking it’s always something worth hearing


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

TheBraincloud said:


> Interesting that they're essentially teasing a Punk/Cabana feud, though. That would be fun.


There’s someone that actually wants to see this feud? Lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This is absolutely glorious. Fucking buried those assholes and their dipshit fanboys.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

I know that this is wrestling, where the word professional is an ironic joke, but how unprofessional is Punk here? He's taken one comment and dominated an interview with it. Not only that but he's giving the light of day to Cabana, which if he had a brain he just shouldn't. 

It's entertainment, yes, but it's Punk coming off as the dumb fuck.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Becomes clearer by the day, why Cody went back to the WWE as soon as he could. These EVPs are a bunch of clowns. 
Tony Khan's biggest mistake will be giving these people power. 

Let them walk, build a wrestling show where people who actually know the buisness are in power. The show would be better if people were actually serious, without the cliques.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki (Sep 24, 2015)

Irish Jet said:


> This is absolutely glorious. Fucking buried those assholes and their dipshit fanboys.


Yep. Fucking loved this Kenny, The Bucks, Hangman and Cabana all buried in one promo.

He was working when Maxwell was bought up, but the rest of that was truth bombs.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki (Sep 24, 2015)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> I wonder if there is a response/shot on BTE tomorrow.


Passive aggressive twitter bio update from the Bucks incoming...


----------



## Smokeycam (Sep 14, 2016)

As a side note, I seriously can not see how Tony can come across as someone 'in charge/the boss' even in the rest of that press conference the others were pretty much just talking over him while he sat back like the little dweeb fanboy he is, while trying to add his $0.02.

No authority feeling from him one bit, even if he's not an on screen character, at least dress the part and actualy feel like the boss or get someone to run the press conferences that feels somewhat professional


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> I wonder if there is a response/shot on BTE tomorrow.







Just replace eazys crew with the elite and you’d probably have an accurate reaction to punk destroying them


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Worst “babyface” in the business. Doesn’t matter if people like him, he’s a lousy babyface.


----------



## OmegaPunk34 (Jan 11, 2022)

I wonder how Today Fans would react if the Montreal Screwjob or Austin 3:16 promo happen in Today World


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Punk is clearly running the show now. lol


I was so pissed about Bryan losing that I didn't think anything would take my mind off it. This definitely did lmao. Scorched earth, work or shoot.

I'm loving this.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

THANOS said:


> I was so pissed about Bryan losing that I didn't think anything would take my mind off it. This definitely did lmao. Scorched earth, work or shoot.
> 
> I'm loving this.


Yeah, me too. I almost rage quit the ppv over it but stayed on and loved the MJF reveal.


----------



## jobber77 (5 mo ago)

Wwe had 2 ppvs and all anyone is talking about is AEW right now on social..love it


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Just saw it, it was awesome. Punk is reaching God level.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Yeah, me too. I almost rage quit the ppv over it but stayed on and loved the MJF reveal.


Same. That's the only reason I stayed on and because I was hoping Punk would win clean and end the Super Mox shit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Same. That's the only reason I stayed on and because I was hoping Punk would win clean and end the Super Mox shit.


Only difference for me was that I wanted Mox to lose clean to someone it would benefit , not Tony Khan's boss.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Smokeycam said:


> As a side note, I seriously can not see how Tony can come across as someone 'in charge/the boss' even in the rest of that press conference the others were pretty much just talking over him while he sat back like the little dweeb fanboy he is, while trying to add his $0.02.
> 
> No authority feeling from him one bit, even if he's not an on screen character, at least dress the part and actualy feel like the boss or get someone to run the press conferences that feels somewhat professional


Jericho knew exactly when to walk in and save poor Tony from the reporters’ question. I was like come on Tony.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Only difference for me was that I wanted Mox to lose clean to someone it would benefit , not Tony Khan's boss.


Haha same, but I took some solice knowing that this loss would piss off the double-standard Mox should win everything/it's ok Bryan loses everything fanbase the most because they despise Punk .


----------



## OmegaPunk34 (Jan 11, 2022)

It Would be Funny if something like WCW Bash at the Beach 2000 incident between Russo and Hogan happen to AEW


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

I am not saying this is legit source or not but would be interesting if true.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566671364647534592


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/x6ajon


----------



## jobber77 (5 mo ago)

THANOS said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/x6ajon












I'm legit loving this sh#t


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

Attitude Not Ruthless said:


> AEW getting pretty pathetic if we’re having to question whether everything is work or shoot. Just put on a show. Quit pandering to the internet. It’s amateur.


Absolutely not - if they’re making people question if something is legit or not then they’re doing a superb job.

Once upon a time that was the whole point of wrestling, to make you believe it was real. The fact they’ve managed to weaponise them dirt sheets to blur those lines repeatedly means they’re doing their job very well.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

toon126 said:


> Absolutely not - if they’re making people question if something is legit or not then they’re doing a superb job.


Why in the world would any of these people agree to this if it were a work? Why would Cabana agree? The animosity between him and Punk is on public record and now he has Punk making a fool of him and mocking his real life legal battle.

Khan and the company look pathetic in all of this. Their own fans are turning against the top stars of the company - Not in a heel sense but in a "fire him/them" sense. You guys will still be calling it a work when Hangman Page shows up on NXT lol.


----------



## jobber77 (5 mo ago)

Irish Jet said:


> Why in the world would any of these people agree to this if it were a work? Why would Cabana agree? The animosity between him and Punk is on public record and now he has Punk making a fool of him and mocking his real life legal battle.
> 
> Khan and the company look pathetic in all of this. Their own fans are turning against the top stars of the company - Not in a heel sense but in a "fire him/them" sense. You guys will still be calling it a work when Hangman Page shows up on NXT lol.


Just like mjf was totally going to show up in wwe lol

By wrestling standards talking about Cabana is child's play compared to some real life stories used in stories ..aew is being talked a out at 4 am even tho wwe just did two super shows


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Managing a Target is actually pretty hard because you have empty-headed fucking dumbfucks like Adam Page, who'll go into business for themselves all the time. Nevertheless, you're still managing a significant business. These EVPs couldn't sell an Indian a fucking curry.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Attitude Not Ruthless said:


> Horrible look for AEW whether it was shoot or work. Especially with the boss of the promotion sitting there doing nothing. Lmao you already know HHH in that spot wouldn’t be putting up with that shit.


Who cares what HHH would do?


----------



## Typical Cena Fan (May 18, 2016)

Dr. Middy said:


> I don't see any reason why he would talk to a bunch of wrestling media personalities and journalists like this while Tony twiddles his thumbs. It just feels weird if this is all legit and he has heat with everybody (even it is possible given Punk can be an asshole to a lot of people)
> 
> If he did this on his own accord outside of an environment like this then I'd buy it more as him being legitimately pissed off and not working. It just seems weird AF.


CM Punk is shaking he’s so angry that isn’t a work……. Tony looked really awkward and Punk shouted over him every time Tony tried to speak. Also the amount of time who said “Fuck” considering Tony just banned swearing.


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

Irish Jet said:


> Why in the world would any of these people agree to this if it were a work? Why would Cabana agree? The animosity between him and Punk is on public record and now he has Punk making a fool of him and mocking his real life legal battle.
> 
> Khan and the company look pathetic in all of this. Their own fans are turning against the top stars of the company - Not in a heel sense but in a "fire him/them" sense. You guys will still be calling it a work when Hangman Page shows up on NXT lol.


I’m in the camp that this was definitely a shoot, don’t know why you’ve misinterpreted my comment? I was replying to the guy moaning that he doesn’t like things being real, for some weird reason.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

toon126 said:


> Once upon a time that was the whole point of wrestling, to make you believe it was real. The fact they’ve managed to weaponise them dirt sheets to blur those lines repeatedly means they’re doing their job very well.


This is Russo logic and not one that really works anymore. The reality of this situation is no matter if its a work or a shoot. Its a disaster for AEW. This entire thing has completely taken over any buzz MJF and Punk could've had. 

If its a work, its hilariously bad. "Lets have MJF sit out for months and when he returns, lets kick start an Elite vs Punk feud in the literal hour that MJF took his mask off!" 

If its not a work, then AEW has a serious locker room issue. 

Honestly, I'd be more concerned if it was a work. Wrestling usually has a ton of toxic environments but booking that bad comes from a mind that is too far gone.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

ClintDagger said:


> I don’t get the worked shoot stuff. It’s so tired and played out. Is there nothing else they can find for Punk to do?


In all fairness, Punk is Mr Worked Shoot. It works well to stir the pot this way and keep us guessing. However, I'm still not convinced on it all being a work. 

That's the beauty of it. Either way, it's entertaining in one way or another.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

The only way this is a work is if MJF wins the title at Grand Slam and Punk(& FTR) then moves on to face The Elite at Full Gear.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol how the fuck is Punk gonna work there after insulting all the EVP's like he did? He shit on Hangman and Colt Cabana, i don't get how this dude is gonna function backstage with all of them now. And Tony Khan was made to look like a total bitch, he just sat there while his employee just went off on an almost drunken rant saying whatever he wanted to, took a huge shit on the EVP's he hired saying they couldn't manage a target.

I don't get how Tony Khan just sat there thinking it was a good idea to let Punk continue going where he went there, but again Tony's a little bitch who is afraid to be an actual boss to his employees so he just lets them do whatever they want.

And it makes no sense for this to be a work, i mean all the EVP's he took a huge shit on are babyfaces, as is Hangman Page, so unless he turns heel or the EVP's all turn heel again it don't make any sense. Why randomly rant on some babyfaces when his next feud is with MJF and the EVP's are in the trios division now?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

this is an amazing way to start a brand split

also a great way to ‘demote’ the Elite from their EVP status in front of the cameras


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Here's my take:

History with Cabana is shoot. 

Beef with Cabana and everything with Elite is a work.

Swerve/Lee and TK part was also a work.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> this is an amazing way to start a brand split
> 
> also a great way to ‘demote’ the Elite from their EVP status in front of the cameras


Cody will return from Raw to demote all their asses and align with Punk.

It's all connected.


----------



## Don Draper's Ghost (Sep 22, 2021)

Gn1212 said:


> The only way this is a work is if MJF wins the title at Grand Slam and Punk(& FTR) then moves on to face The Elite at Full Gear.


But then what about Hangman? Lets say he does unite with FTR to face Kenny and the Bucks, what does Hangman do in the meantime? Look like a bitch who's too afraid to confront Punk? And turning the mega popular FTR heel, assuming in your scenario Punk turns heel, would be incredibly fucking stupid.

If this is a work how come Punk has never mentioned the Elite or Colt on air? If anything once he was commentating a Dark Order match Colt was in and literally stopped talking whenever Colt did anything. This isn't building to anything with him and Colt because nobody wants to see a main eventer vs a jobber so it'd be pointless to build towards it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Smokeycam said:


> As a side note, I seriously can not see how Tony can come across as someone 'in charge/the boss' even in the rest of that press conference the others were pretty much just talking over him while he sat back like the little dweeb fanboy he is, while trying to add his $0.02.
> 
> No authority feeling from him one bit, even if he's not an on screen character, at least dress the part and actualy feel like the boss or get someone to run the press conferences that feels somewhat professional


Yeah he just comes off like some dweeb fanboy, who can't believe he's meeting his favorite wrestlers, and hugs them like a make a wish kid meeting his hero. And from what i heard he aint even got the balls to fire anyone to their face or even call them, he just stops texting them back and ghosts them and hopes they figure out whats going on.

He has to be the most nerdy pathetic excuse for a boss i've ever seen in my life, especially for the boss of a wrestling company, Dixie Carter felt more in charge and authoritative than Khan's weenie ass. He's like that pathetic weak substitute teacher all the kids' run over in class while the teacher is out sick cause they know the substitute aint got the balls to take charge and do anything about their bad behavior. And here the wrestlers are the kids, they do whatever and say whatever cause they know he aint gonna do anything about it.

And yeah he could at least look the part, dress like someone important, but he just goes around in baggy clothing, hoodies, t shirt and flip flips, his hair sticking out everywhere, unshaved, bug eyed and looking like a homeless dude.


----------



## OmegaPunk34 (Jan 11, 2022)

Undertaker was right people cant tolerate toughness in Wrestling anymore this is why he call the modern Wrestling as Soft and he is right if people are mad about this imagine if Punk or Hangman insult each other in a more personal way Social Media will explote and they will cancel AEW that is why a new Attitude Era or a more Edgy product cant be made for Today World


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This didn't come from nowhere. 

In Double or Nothing's media presser he was asked if there's any guys he'd like to face. Cornette and Last made a point of noting that he didn't mention Omega. Who was the guy most of the cultish AEW fans seen as the dream opponent. 

We know Punk is a fan of Cornette and he's literally quoted his podcast on the show. I doubt his views on Omega/Bucks have ever been too different to what we hear on the show.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Irish Jet said:


> Cody will return from Raw to demote all their asses and align with Punk.
> 
> It's all connected.


Lol - you joke

but its clear to me what is a shoot and what is a work here

Colt stuff - clear hard as fuck shoot

badly timed, badly phrased, badly put out there

Elite v Punk - work - and it has the same breadcrumbs as MJF had. Cause you have FTR aligning with Punk for awhile now

now, was anybody sour about the Colt thing? I guess some were - that I cannot say.

edit> and yeah, Cody is obvs not returning


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> This didn't come from nowhere.
> 
> In Double or Nothing's media presser he was asked if there's any guys he'd like to face. Cornette and Last made a point of noting that he didn't mention Omega. Who was the guy most of the cultish AEW fans seen as the dream opponent.
> 
> We know Punk is a fan of Cornette and he's literally quoted his podcast on the show. I doubt his views on Omega/Bucks have ever been too different to what we hear on the show.


I swear Cornette called Page "empty-headed" recently and Punk specifically called him that in the scrum.
Punk certainly listens to Corny and I wouldn't be surprised if they have talked recently.


----------



## OmegaPunk34 (Jan 11, 2022)

Imagine if Punk do a personal promo about Omega saying he is a F#g and likes to F#ck Men (he is Bisexual) Social Media will explote remember homophobic promos of Bret Hart on Shawn Michaels or Jerry Lawler about Goldust? you cant have an Edgy Wrestling show anymore


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

When you see how divided this forum is on CM Punk / The Elite I truly hope this all a work. 

It would be fascinating to see how many people are capable of swallowing their pride and admitting that they all had us on strings the entire time.


----------



## Don Draper's Ghost (Sep 22, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lol - you joke
> 
> but its clear to me what is a shoot and what is a work here
> 
> ...


I doubt FTR are turning heel anytime soon given how often Dax cuts "muh perfect 8 year old daughter" promos every chance he gets. They've gotten so organically over why would you even want to turn them? And again even if Punk and FTR vs the Elite was the plan, what would Hangman be doing? 

Punk has gone after him a lot more than he has Kenny or the Bucks so in this scenario does he just allow Punk to talk shit about him, again, and do jack shit about it, again?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Don Draper's Ghost said:


> I doubt FTR are turning heel anytime soon given how often Dax cuts "muh perfect 8 year old daughter" promos every chance he gets. They've gotten so organically over why would you even want to turn them? And again even if Punk and FTR vs the Elite was the plan, what would Hangman be doing?
> 
> Punk has gone after him a lot more than he has Kenny or the Bucks so in this scenario does he just allow Punk to talk shit about him, again, and do jack shit about it, again?


I think we are past Heel / Face at this point

it’ll be true faction wars - Punk’s Pinnacle (Punk, FTR, Wardlow) vs reunited Elite (Omega, Hangman, Bucks)

they didn’t show Hangman conflicted during the TRIOS for nothing. He didn’t cost his Dark Order friends the match for nothing

there are certain fans who won’t support the Elite wether they are face or heel / and the same with Punk and FTR - and vice versa


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

“MJF was a shoot and he’ll never work for khan again”

fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice …


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Don Draper's Ghost said:


> I doubt FTR are turning heel anytime soon given how often Dax cuts "muh perfect 8 year old daughter" promos every chance he gets. They've gotten so organically over why would you even want to turn them? And again even if Punk and FTR vs the Elite was the plan, what would Hangman be doing?
> 
> Punk has gone after him a lot more than he has Kenny or the Bucks so in this scenario does he just allow Punk to talk shit about him, again, and do jack shit about it, again?


Punk, FTR and Wardlow will be Punk's crew. Ace Steel will be their coach. 

Punk's Crew vs MJF's faction for now. Meanwhile DO turns on Hangman and Hanger rejoins Elite.

Elite vs Punk's is the long term plan. 4 v 4.. if they want to do 5v5.. Joe joins Punk and Adam Cole reunites with Elite.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Colt stuff - clear hard as fuck shoot
> 
> badly timed, badly phrased, badly put out there
> 
> Elite v Punk - work - and it has the same breadcrumbs as MJF had. Cause you have FTR aligning with Punk for awhile now


This makes no sense - These aren't separate issues.

It's been quite obvious CM Punk does not want to talk about Cabana. Even if he hates him they're two Chicago guys and there's a lot of crossover in their appeal. Cabana's career took off in large part thanks to CM Punk. It was noticeable that in a blood feud with MJF he threw everything at Punk - His UFC failures, his walkouts, his courting of female wrestlers - He never once mentioned Cabana. It was off limits.

It was Hangman who alluded to Cabana in promo and according to Punk the EVP's have been feeding stories to the media about the situation. All the talk among dirtsheets and AEW fans after the Punk/Page callout was that Punk got Cabana fired.

Why would Punk agree to setting this up? Why would he put himself in a position where he had to address this personal shit so publicly?

By the way I don't think it's impossible that this does translate to a feud on screen eventually. We've all kinds of grudges get buried in wrestling - Stuff far more personal than this. I'd be a lot more confident in that happening if there was a Vince McMahon type taking control of the situation but Khan seems to be letting it get worse. I definitely don't think that right now these guys are working. Everyone is looking bad.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki (Sep 24, 2015)

Irish Jet said:


> This didn't come from nowhere.
> 
> In Double or Nothing's media presser he was asked if there's any guys he'd like to face. Cornette and Last made a point of noting that he didn't mention Omega. Who was the guy most of the cultish AEW fans seen as the dream opponent.
> 
> We know Punk is a fan of Cornette and he's literally quoted his podcast on the show. I doubt his views on Omega/Bucks have ever been too different to what we hear on the show.


Only yesterday on The Experience (recorded before the PPV), Corny went off on Page and the EVPs about recent issues, They'll be laughing their heads off when they break down Punks presser.


----------



## Don Draper's Ghost (Sep 22, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I think we are past Heel / Face at this point
> 
> it’ll be true faction wars - Punk’s Pinnacle (Punk, FTR, Wardlow) vs reunited Elite (Omega, Hangman, Bucks)
> 
> ...


Past heels and faces but they literally have a tunnel for heels and faces... OK.

If they are setting this up why has Punk never said a word about the Elite on air? What reason would FTR and Wardlow even have to side with Punk? Wardlow's never even interacted with him. Remember when FTR told MJF they were staying out of his feud with Wardlow because he was their boy? They've made it clear they're friends with Hangman too. Why would they turn on him? Why wouldn't they want to eventually go after the tag team titles?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Who cares if it's a work or not I was throughly entertained and want to know where this goes.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

None of it is real but that press conference was a hoot. I mean Punk is crapping on Page during the whole thing and people don't get that it's setting up a feud? It just makes it more interesting. That's the goal.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The "IT'S A WORK" crowd got WORKED AGAIN! What a surprise!







*










*But don't worry guys, everything is fake because MJF came back to work. EVERYONE IS HAPPY AT AEW!!!*


----------



## OmegaPunk34 (Jan 11, 2022)

Its all a Work Brother Its still real to me Damn it lol


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Wolf Mark said:


> None of it is real but that press conference was a hoot. I mean Punk is crapping on Page during the whole thing and people don't get that it's setting up a feud? It just makes it more interesting. That's the goal.


This stuff never works beyond the initial laying of the seed. At some point it has to turn into the “fake” pro wrestling phase of the feud and that’s when it looks ridiculous. So Punk & Page are going to trade “real” insults and sell that their situation isn’t some fake pro wrestling BS, but it’s going to culminate in a fake athletic competition? That’s just stupid.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki (Sep 24, 2015)

Uncle Dave and Bryan’s report


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

Punk is by far the best thing in wrestling , i adore that man


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

Work or shoot, IDGAF. Just keep entertaining me boys, that’s all I’m here for.


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol how the fuck is Punk gonna work there after insulting all the EVP's like he did? He shit on Hangman and Colt Cabana, i don't get how this dude is gonna function backstage with all of them now. And Tony Khan was made to look like a total bitch, he just sat there while his employee just went off on an almost drunken rant saying whatever he wanted to, took a huge shit on the EVP's he hired saying they couldn't manage a target.
> 
> I don't get how Tony Khan just sat there thinking it was a good idea to let Punk continue going where he went there, but again Tony's a little bitch who is afraid to be an actual boss to his employees so he just lets them do whatever they want.
> 
> And it makes no sense for this to be a work, i mean all the EVP's he took a huge shit on are babyfaces, as is Hangman Page, so unless he turns heel or the EVP's all turn heel again it don't make any sense. Why randomly rant on some babyfaces when his next feud is with MJF and the EVP's are in the trios division now?


Unfortunately, this.

That just reeked of WCW... Punk taking shots at whoever he wants, heel or face, is just a BAD look (similar to Scott Steiner as heel champion in late 2000, but that fit his character, which was supposed to be crazy). There NEEDS to be structure within the company, as stuff like this never happened until this year, which was, ironically, when Cody left... this year has been crazy overall with MJF (I will admit I was worked there), Cody returning to WWE, Sasha and Naomi, Vince leaving his own company, and now this (as well as the Thunder Rosa fiasco). If it weren't for the Bucks and Omega, there would be no AEW today, regardless of how you feel about their wrestling styles. Them and Cody helped create this company... and this was at a time when HHH is under criticism for the women's tag title decision and Roman beating Drew (which I understand, but, the WWE has always been at its best as a babyface promotion... Bruno, Backlund, and Hogan's long reigns were all as faces and Austin, Rock, and Cena were all faces at their most popular).

It REALLY looked bad seeing Tony looking scared when Punk talked crap about his EVP's... it gives off the vibe that Punk is above everyone else, like Hogan in WCW. In NXT, at least Velveteen Dream dropped down the card fast and then eventually lost his job when the stuff started coming out on him (he was a "hot prospect" at one point)...


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

People will say this is a work because they don't want to admit the truth. That Tony Khan is no good at his job and can't run a company. He let the inmates run the asylum, which is great to an extent. Guys got to have creative freedom and everyone got along. But you knew this day was coming once guys started jockeying for position in the company and the honeymoon phase ended and at that point is where you need an authority figure to keep things in check. Tony is a nice guy, but he Is getting steamrolled


----------



## BIIIG Nige (5 mo ago)

P Thriller said:


> People will say this is a work because they don't want to admit the truth. That Tony Khan is no good at his job and can't run a company. He let the inmates run the asylum, which is great to an extent. Guys got to have creative freedom and everyone got along. But you knew this day was coming once guys started jockeying for position in the company and the honeymoon phase ended and at that point is where you need an authority figure to keep things in check. Tony is a nice guy, but he Is getting steamrolled


No, it only happened when Punk got here. Punish or fire Punk is the solution 👌


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

P Thriller said:


> People will say this is a work because they don't want to admit the truth. That Tony Khan is no good at his job and can't run a company. He let the inmates run the asylum, which is great to an extent. Guys got to have creative freedom and everyone got along. But you knew this day was coming once guys started jockeying for position in the company and the honeymoon phase ended and at that point is where you need an authority figure to keep things in check. Tony is a nice guy, but he Is getting steamrolled


hence why he let Cody go and had a shouting match with Gresham and told him to pack his shit?

also why Jericho and the Elite is on record multiple times that TK nixed their ideas or told them to get bent


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Philip back at it again, she always got something to ramble about.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> hence why he let Cody go and had a shouting match with Gresham and told him to pack his shit?
> 
> also why Jericho and the Elite is on record multiple times that TK nixed their ideas or told them to get bent


Cody Wanted to go; TK would’ve had no chance in keeping him.
Gresham is just a loser. Elite and Punk make AEW money. It’s a tough situation for TK to be in if this is not a work.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geert Wilders said:


> Cody Wanted to go; TK would’ve had no chance in keeping him.
> Gresham is just a loser. Elite and Punk make AEW money. It’s a tough situation for TK to be in if this is not a work.


TK had all the chance in the world to keep him - this was said / he could've offered him Punk / Danielson / Jericho money

(looking at Jericho.... that might not have been the right call - but I digress)

its not tough for TK on Punk / only if the Elite leaves is it tough


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

JBLGOAT said:


> CM Punk was eating and drinking like crazy and sounded sick.


The mics were fucked. Everyone sounded way lower than normal. Chris also sounded bad


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> TK had all the chance in the world to keep him - this was said / he could've offered him Punk / Danielson / Jericho money
> 
> (looking at Jericho.... that might not have been the right call - but I digress)
> 
> its not tough for TK on Punk / only if the Elite leaves is it tough


I didn’t realise that was the case with Cody; I always believed that he wanted to leave. He was unhappy. I was wrong then.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Guys I’m telling you its still a work, Colts lawsuit was long term booking.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

There's a lot to unpack here. Personally, I have a hard time believing that the stuff with the Elite is all real. Maybe I'm wrong but between Punk's comments and the literal footage of the security guy bolting out of the press room, this all just feels contrived.

Now the Colt stuff, I don't think Punk was faking any of that. Punk has been made to look like the bad guy for a long time in that whole situation so this was his chance to unleash on everything he's wanted to. I don't believe anything he did there was fake. But the stuff with the Elite, it just feels like there are too many signs there for this to be all real.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

CM Punk is a spoiled teenage girl trapped inside a 50-year-old man's dad bod. Someone needs to get him a tiara and sash. Maybe then he'll be happy.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

PUNK VS CABANA AT WRESTLEMANUVER


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

kendo_nagasaki said:


> Only yesterday on The Experience (recorded before the PPV), Corny went off on Page and the EVPs about recent issues, They'll be laughing their heads off when they break down Punks presser.


It could well possibly be Page and the EVP's laughing at how much money they're making whilst working him and his fan base at the same time.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@RapShepard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566651331884060673


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

The Legit Lioness said:


> @RapShepard
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566651331884060673


That quote alone shows how much of a geek page is. I am not a cm punk fan at all but anyone who talks like that is dumb as fuck (page) .

I don’t know what beef elite / omega have with punk . They should try to squash it for the good of the company as I like the elite And punk as a heel. But fuck page. Only thing that is over with him is his stupid ass entrance song,


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Why do some people continue to make excuses for this guy, first it was Vince's fault, then Triple H's fault, then the Miz, now Kenny Omega and the Bucks and Hangman Page... when will it be PUNK'S FAULT?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Nothing Finer said:


>


Holy shit, the Punk comments along with Khan looking uncomfortable without his coke were better then the entire ppv minus the main event.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Mister Abigail said:


> PUNK VS CABANA AT WRESTLEMANUVER


I refuse to let this piece of comedy gold go unnoticed.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Once again, it’s 2022 folks. We know too much, the dirt sheets know too much.

WORK. EVERYONE.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

It’s going to be beautiful if Punk and The Elite can be professional and work together and that’s all I’ve got to say.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

rich110991 said:


> It’s going to be beautiful if Punk and The Elite can be professional and work together and that’s all I’ve got to say.


Agreed. If they were smart this would be a epic cycle of matches


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Dr. Middy said:


> I mean given Tony's flat out sitting there this had to be a work, but this is WILD. I'm rewatching it from the start.


HaD To Be A WoRk

So embarrassing u said that lmfao


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

The part about Dahousen shoes made me bust of laughing LMAO


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

I don’t like CM Punk but in his beef with Colt Cabana I’m on his side. CM Punk could’ve made a million dollars doing a shoot video with KC or that pedophile at RF, yet he did it for free with his friend.

The podcast was not live, if Colt Cabana thought there’s was anything he can be liable for he could’ve pulled it. If he chose not to, it’s his own fault. He should’ve protected himself and edited out things before putting it on air.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I just cannot give a single fuck about any of this. 

Punk and his sweary beef with a bunch of Elite fratboys and them using his old mate Scotty Cobana as a dildo. Is it a work or is it a shoot it’s a shoot work work shoot shoot SRS meltzer xero news work shoot oh just all fucking _go and rim yourselves._

Why can’t we just stick to basics and then build on from there rather than trying to make people look stupid for falling for some backstage tomfoolery or which particular news source has the correct scoops. Wake me up when this shit is over.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It is a little weird that AEW was all Kumbaya and campfire songs and now everyone who are coincidentally feuding on TV are having real life backstage altercations and by the way, the wrestler at the centre of all of this has never cut a promo without breaking the 4th wall


----------



## Attitude Not Ruthless (11 mo ago)

Geeee said:


> It is a little weird that AEW was all Kumbaya and campfire songs and now everyone who are coincidentally feuding on TV are having real life backstage altercations and by the way, the wrestler at the centre of all of this has never cut a promo without breaking the 4th wall


Their top guy is a whiny douche. Always has been.

Tony Khan is an Eric Bischoff type boss.

Cody left and was a big reason a lot of talent (Starks, MJF, Darby, Jade, Guevara) had their jobs and stability. I have no doubt he’s being missed.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Listen to how calm Alvarez and Meltzer are. They aren’t in shambles or feeling upset about Punk going off on their best friends.

Work.


----------



## Sonicyoot (Jan 29, 2019)

bit of both i reckon work and shoot


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn Punk really came hard on EVP''s telling them to fuck themselves . Good shit.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

I just find it sad that a friendship has been lost.


----------



## Attitude Not Ruthless (11 mo ago)

bdon said:


> Listen to how calm Alvarez and Meltzer are. They aren’t in shambles or feeling upset about Punk going off on their best friends.
> 
> Work.


They’re journalists. They have to keep professional and impartial.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Attitude Not Ruthless said:


> They’re journalists. They have to keep professional and impartial.


You ever listen to those two!? 😂😂😂


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> You ever listen to those two!? 😂😂😂


lolll… imagine


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lolll… imagine


Those two and journalism do not belong in the same sentence. Haha


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Mister Abigail said:


> I just find it sad that a friendship has been lost.


The real treasure was the friends they lost along the way.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Why everyone assumes this is a work? This makes no sense for it to be a work


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Honey Bucket said:


> I just cannot give a single fuck about any of this.
> 
> Punk and his sweary beef with a bunch of Elite fratboys and them using his old mate Scotty Cobana as a dildo. Is it a work or is it a shoot it’s a shoot work work shoot shoot SRS meltzer xero news work shoot oh just all fucking _go and rim yourselves._
> 
> Why can’t we just stick to basics and then build on from there rather than trying to make people look stupid for falling for some backstage tomfoolery or which particular news source has the correct scoops. Wake me up when this shit is over.



Because punk is a 1 trick pony, The only thing he's ever does in this business is complain about it and everyone in it. It worked when wwe was trash and he got lucky and over being anti boring wwe. People begged for more of thr same shit and here it is 1 dimensional punky. He's the worst thing to happen to the business. So now we get AEW days of our fucking lives. He had to say fuck about 300 times. Suddenling it's cool for him to flip out over someone saying some shit about him snd watch him flip out like a teenager? This is trash.

MJF will save it though


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

falconfan13 said:


> Im intrigued who all was he talking about that said or wouldn't take advice from the vets like funk and all them. Did i miss something that certain younger generations were talking crap about vets and said they didn't need them?


Hangman made a comment weeks ago that he wasn’t going to listen to AEW vets when it came to advice and Punk didn’t like that, seems to be how this whole thing started.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

shadow_spinner said:


> Why everyone assumes this is a work? This makes no sense for it to be a work


Of course it does, EVERYONE is talking about it. It has every single dirtsheet, forum and smark talking about it 24/7. This is a new storytelling format Tony is trying, and it seems to be working. You can decide for yourself if it's working for better or worse, but it's definitely got everyone talking.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> God damn Punk stans are ridiculous. If we're taking it as legit Punk is the only person with a bad word to say about Colt Cabana. Plenty of folk have a fuck that guy on record for Punk including Punk himself.


I'm a Punk stan for saying Colt is a weasel? Good God, not everything is so black and white. Punk can be an asshole and Colt a weasel at the same time. Chill.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Punk literally turned heel last week. He turned his heel. He told you he was turning heel.

Then at the press conference he was having his cake and eating it too.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Mister Abigail said:


> Punk literally turned heel last week. He turned his heel. He told you he was turning heel.
> 
> Then at the press conference he was having his cake and eating it too.


Bruhhhh.

I don’t know if you’re right, but goddamn that’s good. Haha


----------



## Razgriz (Jan 14, 2016)

I think Punk could have been a bit more tactful in his takedown last night.

However this Colt Cabana shit with Page wasn't going to go away unless Punk publicly addressed it.

While there were insults. The bottom line was Punk telling the EVPs to do their fucking job.

They want to be the people in those positions. They need to fucking act like it. And none of them have.

Their job to rundown rumors and squash them. And they didn't. They didn't keep their boy in check. And it burned them.

Take a little criticism finally fuck..


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Too bad Punk can't dye his hair liike in this photo, he'd look better TBH


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Too bad Punk can't dye his hair liike in this photo, he'd look better TBH
> 
> View attachment 132372


Rogan absolutely knew homeboy was gonna die lol.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Punk vs Cabana 
Punk vs Hangman 
Punk vs MJF 

We got feuds for the next 3 months. Book it, Tony!


----------



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

The same idiots...I mean the people who thought the MJF rant was "4 real!" are believing this nonsense is also for real. LOL


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Scholes18 said:


> I don’t like CM Punk but in his beef with Colt Cabana I’m on his side. CM Punk could’ve made a million dollars doing a shoot video with KC or that pedophile at RF, yet he did it for free with his friend.
> 
> *The podcast was not live, if Colt Cabana thought there’s was anything he can be liable for he could’ve pulled it*. If he chose not to, it’s his own fault. He should’ve protected himself and edited out things before putting it on air.


This is exactly it for me and I don't get why people keep ignoring it and acting like Colt was a victim with that.

Colt did a podcast with his buddy who made him relevant, it was arguably the biggest shoot wrestling podcast episode of all time. Colt knew this was gonna be a massive hit.

The way he tried to throw all blame at Punk after it doesn't particularly sit well with me. It's his platform. It wasn't live. He did a podcast with Ryback once and he deflecting all blame it was ridiculous. At least own it. You pretty much gave Punk a gun and bullets, you could have stopped him from shooting on your watch but you didn't. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Couldn’t figure a better thread to ask this so …

Can someone ELI5 what Colt Cabana sharing a bank account with his mother and protecting her from a lawsuit by dropping it says about his character … other than he loves his mom?

(Punk got a restraining order against his mom. What does that say about his character? Does he think that’s model behavior and people getting along with their parents are bad people or something?)


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

All this shit is just entertaining to me.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> Couldn’t figure a better thread to ask this so …
> 
> Can someone ELI5 what Colt Cabana sharing a bank account with his mother and protecting her from a lawsuit by dropping it says about his character … other than he loves his mom?
> 
> (Punk got a restraining order against his mom. What does that say about his character? Does he think that’s model behavior and people getting along with their parents are bad people or something?)


CM Pussy probably believes this…


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Saintpat said:


> Couldn’t figure a better thread to ask this so …
> 
> Can someone ELI5 what Colt Cabana sharing a bank account with his mother and protecting her from a lawsuit by dropping it says about his character … other than he loves his mom?


It can sometimes be used to transfer assets into her name to get around paying taxes etc.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Mister Abigail said:


> It can sometimes be used to transfer assets into her name to get around paying taxes etc.


That seems like quite a stretch.

For one thing, there are a lot of legal ways to do that so it doesn’t make him shady.

For another, is he saying he has proof that Colt was breaking the law … or even taking advantage of a loophole? 

I mean, to bring that up twice in a press conference as if that’s proof somehow that Colt is a bad character and that he was in the right in the lawsuit … what? I think he could have just stuck with ‘I have an email from Colt where he said he’d pay for his own attorney and we’ll go our separate ways’ seems to be all he needed to say.


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)




----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Saintpat said:


> That seems like quite a stretch.
> 
> For one thing, there are a lot of legal ways to do that so it doesn’t make him shady.
> 
> ...


Well nobody knows what Punk knows except Punk. Let’s say Cabana owes him money or needs to pay for something like a lawyer. Cabana can say, “oh look I can’t pay that because my account only has X dollars in it. You’ll need to pay it.” Meanwhile he has put a bunch of other funds into his mother’s account in order to hide it.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

the_hound said:


> LOL shoot........it's just some egotistical self centered arse hole on a rant.



dog what the fuck do you think a shoot is? lol


----------



## jobber77 (5 mo ago)

Wrestling stories have used dead people..real life marriage issues ..child custody..and other real stuff and you really have those who believe that the Colt stuff couldn't be used to push somthing ..everyone even the dirtsheets got played once by aew and taking more bait ..on the very same night the mjf stuff bit them


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

Punk hasn't looked this bad since his attempt at a MMA career


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

God Movement said:


> Why do some people continue to make excuses for this guy, first it was Vince's fault, then Triple H's fault, then the Miz, now Kenny Omega and the Bucks and Hangman Page... when will it be PUNK'S FAULT?



Punk is cancer. Everywhere he goes, he stinks up the place and acts like a martyr and his dumb fans are always on their knees waiting to swallow everything he says because he says edgy things.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Saintpat said:


> That seems like quite a stretch.
> 
> For one thing, there are a lot of legal ways to do that so it doesn’t make him shady.
> 
> ...


Its never been revealed why Colt's lawsuit, and Punk's counter suit were dropped. Now Punk's provided a reason (that makes Colt look sketchy). Whether its true or not who knows.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

jobber77 said:


> Wrestling stories have used dead people..real life marriage issues ..child custody..and other real stuff and you really have those who believe that the Colt stuff couldn't be used to push somthing ..everyone even the dirtsheets got played once by aew and taking more bait ..on the very same night the mjf stuff bit them


Most wrestling fans couldn’t pick Colt Cabana out of a lineup. He will never work a program with Punk. So what’s the point? It only serves to make AEW, Punk, & Khan look like total clowns. It’s Busch League stuff.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Last time I saw Colt Cabana he had transmogrified into a small pumpkin.


----------



## jobber77 (5 mo ago)

ClintDagger said:


> Most wrestling fans couldn’t pick Colt Cabana out of a lineup. He will never work a program with Punk. So what’s the point? It only serves to make AEW, Punk, & Khan look like total clowns. It’s Busch League stuff.


That's why you have Hangman and others to defend their friend and this busch league stuff has anyone and everyone talking about them


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

BUSH league not Busch League ffs.


----------



## ChupaVegasX (5 mo ago)

Uncle Iroh said:


> All this shit is just entertaining to me.


It’s also funny seeing all the “know it all” fans brains explode.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

jobber77 said:


> That's why you have Hangman and others to defend their friend and this busch league stuff has anyone and everyone talking about them


Shouldn't everyone be talking about the return of MJF?

LOL


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

ChupaVegasX said:


> It’s also funny seeing all the “know it all” fans brains explode.


I am just here for the ride man. I don't care what happens backstage. If anything for me it just makes me interested in seeing how Dynamite explodes this Wednesday. Do we get a Punk promo where he unleashes on others? Do we finally get Hangmans reaction? Is there shade thrown from the EVPs during a promo? What does MJF have to say? 



Dio Brando said:


> Shouldn't everyone be talking about the return of MJF?
> 
> LOL


Wouldn't be like Punk to make everything about him, would it?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Why do some people continue to make excuses for this guy, first it was Vince's fault, then Triple H's fault, then the Miz, now Kenny Omega and the Bucks and Hangman Page... when will it be PUNK'S FAULT?


That bitch never stops whining. Dude, get a shrink or something if you’re always pissed off. April must have the patience of Job.

I noticed he didn’t bad mouth Mox. He knows Mox can whip his ass.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

I have no idea what's going on but I just woke up to see all hell and Chaos has broken loose. Threads about walkouts, altercations and even backstage melee's. Most likely Punk has gotten his ass kicked once again.

Something told me today was gonna be a good day.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Never watched an AEW show in full but that scrum was hella entertaining whether it was a work or not. 

More like Media Roast


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

P Thriller said:


> People will say this is a work because they don't want to admit the truth. That Tony Khan is no good at his job and can't run a company. He let the inmates run the asylum, which is great to an extent. Guys got to have creative freedom and everyone got along. But you knew this day was coming once guys started jockeying for position in the company and the honeymoon phase ended and at that point is where you need an authority figure to keep things in check. Tony is a nice guy, but he Is getting steamrolled


Tony is a fan living his dream with a stash. That’s one thing about Vince, he made it known right or wrong on his part what the deal was.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

zkorejo said:


> Here's my take:
> 
> History with Cabana is shoot.
> 
> ...



wait what happened with swerve and lee?



Geeee said:


> It is a little weird that AEW was all Kumbaya and campfire songs and now everyone who are coincidentally feuding on TV are having real life backstage altercations and by the way, the wrestler at the centre of all of this has never cut a promo without breaking the 4th wall



my favorite thing to say to punk fans whod trash john cena is "name his best promo hes ever done without breaking the 4th wall"


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566829351471140866
People are going to read into this tweet. You can bet on it.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Dio Brando said:


> Shouldn't everyone be talking about the return of MJF?
> 
> LOL


And what about poor old Kip's return on youtube. 😄 Where he returned to get beat by PAC, before, erm, arguing with a cardboard box in the middle of the ring as a confused. crowd looked on. 

Punk's dominating the conversation so much there isn't even a thread burying that shit show.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566829351471140866
> People are going to read into this tweet. You can bet on it.


And what is Labor Day to commemorate?

It’s a tribute to the WORKING man.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

On screen, Punk seems like such a likable character. Then he does these press conferences, and you realize he’s the worst human being ever


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Dio Brando said:


> Shouldn't everyone be talking about the return of MJF?
> 
> LOL


Forgot all about that.
.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

stew mack said:


> wait what happened with swerve and lee?


They were pretending pissed about TK considering giving Acclaimed a rematch at Arthur Ashe. 

Very pissed at people cheering Acclaimed over them as a whole really.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

AthleticGirth said:


> Its never been revealed why Colt's lawsuit, and Punk's counter suit were dropped. Now Punk's provided a reason (that makes Colt look sketchy). Whether its true or not who knows.


I guess I don’t see how it makes him look sketchy to share a bank account with his mom. For allow we know she has Alzheimer’s or something so needs an account he can access and manage. 

To me it’s far more sketchy to fight dirty enough in court to try to drag someone’s mother (who wasn’t party to the original dispute in any way) into it. I can imagine Punk’s reaction if Colt had dragged AJ into it.

(And even if he is implying Colt’s dodging some tax responsibility, he sure didn’t spell that out — and it’s probably laughable compared to the kind of loopholes billionaires like the Khans and VKM use. Love to see their tax returns, lol.)


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

Scholes18 said:


> I don’t like CM Punk but in his beef with Colt Cabana I’m on his side. CM Punk could’ve made a million dollars doing a shoot video with KC or that pedophile at RF, yet he did it for free with his friend.
> 
> The podcast was not live, if Colt Cabana thought there’s was anything he can be liable for he could’ve pulled it. If he chose not to, it’s his own fault. He should’ve protected himself and edited out things before putting it on air.


/thread.

Punk is an asshole. But I do not understand how anyone can side with Colt Cabana. Everyone wanted to do a podcast with Punk, Chris Jericho, Stone Cold and especially Cabana. Punk choose Cabana and did it for free. Cabana published that podcast and even did the second one. After lawsuit, Punk wanted to talk with him without lawyers and you refused? That's low. Cabana even said on podcast "I'm always Team Punk guy" and one lawsuit made him to refuse even talk? Atleast Punk doesn't not pretend to be a good guy.

Guess what, that podcast with Punk IS STILL ON COBANA YOUTUBE CHANNEL. If you regret that, why not deleting?


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

zkorejo said:


> They were pretending pissed about TK considering giving Acclaimed a rematch at Arthur Ashe.
> 
> Very pissed at people cheering Acclaimed over them as a whole really.



the acclaimed being so over is odd to me because i am of the opinion bowens needs to drop caster, caster is dead weight.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

AthleticGirth said:


> And what about poor old Kip's return on youtube. 😄 Where he returned to get beat by PAC, before, erm, arguing with a cardboard box in the middle of the ring as a confused. crowd looked on.
> 
> Punk's dominating the conversation so much there isn't even a thread burying that shit show.


This is why I'm so confused as to why people believe this to be a work.

A wrestling company's biggest PPV of the year, with 15 matches on the card, yet the main topic of conversation is what happened AFTER the show.

People like to point to the MJF situation possibly being a work because he returned, but that doesn't make any sense lol.

Most likely the confrontation was real but resolved, I don't get why people don't understand this.

IF all of this is a work then AEW is moving backwards, when everything behind the scenes is more interesting than what's happening inside the ring--you have a problem.

Like did we not address this as one of WWE's old problems?


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

xDD said:


> /thread.
> 
> *Punk is an asshole. But I do not understand how anyone can side with Colt Cabana.* Everyone wanted to do a podcast with Punk, Chris Jericho, Stone Cold and especially Cabana. Punk choose Cabana and did it for free. Cabana published that podcast and even did the second one. After lawsuit, Punk wanted to talk with him without lawyers and you refused? That's low. Cabana even said on podcast "I'm always Team Punk guy" and one lawsuit made him to refuse even talk? Atleast Punk doesn't not pretend to be a good guy.
> 
> Guess what, that podcast with Punk IS STILL ON COBANA YOUTUBE CHANNEL. If you regret that, why not deleting?


Because "Punk is an asshole".


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

TheDraw said:


> Because "Punk is an asshole".


That's true, but in this story do you think Cabana is not even worse?


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Punk is as big of a Star as ever. The traffic in this thread proves it. Nobody else in AEW could have done it


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

stew mack said:


> the acclaimed being so over is odd to me because i am of the opinion bowens needs to drop caster, caster is dead weight.


Caster's Rap is what put them over.. Bowens wouldn't have graduated pandemic era dark episodes without him. Caster is the voice, Bowens is the workhorse.. both have great chemistry and work best together. 

Kind of like NAO, Roadd Dogg ran his mouth and Billy Gunn was the wrestler.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

AEW fans are in denial that their beloved promotion has become a shitshow and now labelling everything a work because they can’t accept the reality of it. There’s a reason why Cody left.


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

Saintpat said:


> I guess I don’t see how it makes him look sketchy to share a bank account with his mom. For allow we know she has Alzheimer’s or something so needs an account he can access and manage.
> 
> To me it’s far more sketchy to fight dirty enough in court to try to drag someone’s mother (who wasn’t party to the original dispute in any way) into it. I can imagine Punk’s reaction if Colt had dragged AJ into it.
> 
> (And even if he is implying Colt’s dodging some tax responsibility, he sure didn’t spell that out — and it’s probably laughable compared to the kind of loopholes billionaires like the Khans and VKM use. Love to see their tax returns, lol.)


Colt wanted the case dropped once Punks side found out in discovery he shared an account with his mom. That indeed is sketch.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

That is no work, no way punk does a work shoot about the situation with colt cabana, it was only the week prior that a fan touched a nerve when chanting colt cabana.


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

TheGreatBanana said:


> There’s a reason why Cody left.


And that reason only Cody knows, not you, not me.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

TK is going to recreate this classic angle from WCW soon. 

CM PUNK REFUSES TO FOLLOW THE SCRIPT


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Crazy_Mo_Fo said:


> Colt wanted the case dropped once Punks side found out in discovery he shared an account with his mom. That indeed is sketch.


It’s sketchy to say ‘I don’t want my mom subjected to a lawsuit, if this guy is that low then forget about it’?

If you think Colt now looks like a shady character for saying ‘it’s not worth getting my mom dragged into this,’ how shady is Punk for getting an actual legal restraining order against his own mother? What kind of character is that?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

LOL this tiktok vid had me dying





Replying to @crestastarr triple h wouldn't have taken that level of di... | TikTok


5.4K Likes, 142 Comments. TikTok video from Tyler Sooplex (@sooplex): "Replying to @crestastarr triple h wouldn't have taken that level of disrespect 🫢 #wwe #AEW #fyp". original sound - Tyler Sooplex.




www.tiktok.com


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

the elite and all their orbiters are a drain on the fed.


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

Saintpat said:


> It’s sketchy to say ‘I don’t want my mom subjected to a lawsuit, if this guy is that low then forget about it’?
> 
> If you think Colt now looks like a shady character for saying ‘it’s not worth getting my mom dragged into this,’ how shady is Punk for getting an actual legal restraining order against his own mother? What kind of character is that?


Restraining order against his mom who was making threats? Apples and oranges dude. There's no reason to question Punks character for that.

You can definitely question Colts character if Punk was willing to take of him financially when the initial lawsuit with the wwe doctor happen, for only him to turn around and sue Punk.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Soccer fans found out about Tony Khan's wrestling meltdowns and said the same thing we do 😂.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566817916133056512*


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Stop him when he's telling lies !!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Tony's fucking face at the end of this

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566660709341171712
Can never tell if this fuck is on drugs or he's legit crazy


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Crazy_Mo_Fo said:


> Restraining order against his mom who was making threats? Apples and oranges dude. There's no reason to question Punks character for that.
> 
> You can definitely question Colts character if Punk was willing to take of him financially when the initial lawsuit with the wwe doctor happen, for only him to turn around and sue Punk.


If he can’t get along with his own family, who can he get along with? Seems like he should have sat down with her face to face and worked it out … like he says backstage people should do with him (except he doesn’t do that, he says that in press conferences and promos, rather than going to them to actually do it, lol).

If sharing a bank account with a family member is shady, Colt’s one of millions of shady people in the U.S.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Tony's fucking face at the end of this
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566660709341171712
> Can never tell if this fuck is on drugs or he's legit crazy


Drugs make u a bit crazy so a bit of both


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This promotion is run by a money mark on cocaine and is being torn apart internally by a bitter middle aged man in his mid 40s and a bunch of cosplay gymnasts. The corporate structure and the locker room turmoil is far more entertaining than anything on the show.


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

Saintpat said:


> If he can’t get along with his own family, who can he get along with? Seems like he should have sat down with her face to face and worked it out … like he says backstage people should do with him (except he doesn’t do that, he says that in press conferences and promos, rather than going to them to actually do it, lol).
> 
> If sharing a bank account with a family member is shady, Colt’s one of millions of shady people in the U.S.


Sitting in a room with someone trying to hold you emotionally hostage and threatening to kill herself over money probably isn't the wisest thing to do.

Certainly they should go up to Punk if they have a problem with him and vice versa. Going to the dirtsheets though to gossip is lower than Punk calling these guys out on TV and press conferences.


----------



## Nakahoeup (May 18, 2018)

Saintpat said:


> If he can’t get along with his own family, who can he get along with? Seems like he should have sat down with her face to face and worked it out … like he says backstage people should do with him (except he doesn’t do that, he says that in press conferences and promos, rather than going to them to actually do it, lol).
> 
> If sharing a bank account with a family member is shady, Colt’s one of millions of shady people in the U.S.


Nah, family's can be a group a fucked up toxic people that a person just need to get away from for their own sake. Doesn't make tham a bad person or wrong in any sense either.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Crazy_Mo_Fo said:


> Sitting in a room with someone trying to hold you emotionally hostage and threatening to kill herself over money probably isn't the wisest thing to do.
> 
> Certainly they should go up to Punk if they have a problem with him and vice versa. Going to the dirtsheets though to gossip is lower than Punk calling these guys out on TV and press conferences.


So meet her in a coffee shop, lol. “Emotionally hostage.” That’s a good one.

And all we have to support Punk’s allegation that they went to the dirtsheets other than Punk’s word? SRS said he has never talked to the EVPs outside of formal interviews and he’s the one who broke that news so he’s saying those aren’t his sources.

If he’s going to throw a fit about how people should tell him to his face when they have a problem with him, he can start by doing the same rather than running it the courts or to a promo or to a media scrum to air his grievances. Or wait til Festivus like a normal person.

This is just CM Panties in a Wad … again.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Punk is losing it, AEW is spiraling out of control


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

Saintpat said:


> So meet her in a coffee shop, lol. “Emotionally hostage.” That’s a good one.
> 
> And all we have to support Punk’s allegation that they went to the dirtsheets other than Punk’s word? SRS said he has never talked to the EVPs outside of formal interviews and he’s the one who broke that news so he’s saying those aren’t his sources.
> 
> ...


SRS has hinted he's been talking to someone outside of AEW who talks to the young bucks...


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Crazy_Mo_Fo said:


> One of the dirtsheet writers has hinted he's been talking to someone outside of AEW who talks to the young bucks...


Which is not the same as the Bucks going to the dirtsheets.

Any good reporter has sources who have the ear of people they cover. Bill Belichick doesn’t leak to the media stuff about the Patriots, but rest assured the Boston Globe and others talk to people who Bill talks to. That’s how they break stories. Same with people who cover the White House — they often tell us what the president is planning because people he shares those plans with are sources.

That’s a big difference from the Bucks/EVPs planting stories. That’s a reporter doing their job.


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

Saintpat said:


> Which is not the same as the Bucks going to the dirtsheets.
> 
> Any good reporter has sources who have the ear of people they cover. Bill Belichick doesn’t leak to the media stuff about the Patriots, but rest assured the Boston Globe and others talk to people who Bill talks to. That’s how they break stories. Same with people who cover the White House — they often tell us what the president is planning because people he shares those plans with are sources.
> 
> That’s a big difference from the Bucks/EVPs planting stories. That’s a reporter doing their job.


Unless the Bucks are telling said person to go to SRS. Punk seems to have reason to think that is the case. The Bucks or whoever aren't going to directly go to the sheets because of their positions and the negative perception of going to the sheets. Look at Terry Taylor forever being labeled a stooge.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mister Abigail said:


> Well nobody knows what Punk knows except Punk. Let’s say Cabana owes him money or needs to pay for something like a lawyer. Cabana can say, “oh look I can’t pay that because my account only has X dollars in it. You’ll need to pay it.” Meanwhile he has put a bunch of other funds into his mother’s account in order to hide it.


Realistically if he was trying to hide money from Punk's lawyers doing discovery. Surely him and his lawyers would've been smart enough to put it into an account not attached to his name and social security at all.


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

RapShepard said:


> Realistically if he was trying to hide money from Punk's lawyers doing discovery. Surely him and his lawyers would've been smart enough to put it into an account not attached to his name and social security at all.


Look at Alex Jones lawyers...


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Crazy_Mo_Fo said:


> Unless the Bucks are telling said person to go to SRS. Punk seems to have reason to think that is the case. The Bucks or whoever aren't going to directly go to the sheets because of their positions and the negative perception of going to the sheets. Look at Terry Taylor forever being labeled a stooge.


It’s a leap in logic from ‘Punk seems to have reason’ to ‘this must be happening.’ Punk from what I can tell, once he gets a grudge, doesn’t need a reason. He hasn’t put anything out there but ‘I think they did this.’ Nothing to back it up was presented.

But that’s the way it is with everything with Punk, right? We get his side, not others. And are supposed to take that as gospel.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

As much as I hate Punk his ability to question whether it’s a work or shoot is amazing to me. I feel that part bring us fans closer together trying to analyze this shit. You love to see it WORK OR NOT.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Tony Khan has alot money due to his dad but can't lead a horse to water.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566741032795942913


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Upstart474 said:


> Tony Khan has alot money due to his dad but can't lead a horse to water.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566741032795942913


Fuckin crazy eyes. Look at those pupils. Hes the type that plays nice and would push his house maid down the stairs when nobody is looking. His eyes race like daggers at the end like he wants to kill whoever dares to ask another question. 

No wonder he likes Punk. Both are narcissistic man babies.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

It may be a work but I don’t like story lines where you’re required to read twitter and dirt sheets to be invested. If it’s not a work then this is a bad look for everyone involved.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

The XL 2 said:


> This promotion is run by a money mark on cocaine and is being torn apart internally by a bitter middle aged man in his mid 40s and a bunch of cosplay gymnasts. The corporate structure and the locker room turmoil is far more entertaining than anything on the show.


Mic drop


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Got to say I thought Jericho was a total pro and loved how he put MJF over huge. Genuine praise.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I love all the people hating this. You've been worked. How have so many people forgotten what it's like to enjoy not knowing what is real, and what is a work and just sit fucking back and enjoy the ride.

Too many wrestling fans try to live viacariously through the product. It's really weird.. Be entertained. Kiss your girl, hug your kid, have a beer, and go to sleep.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

When does AEW go back to the Second City?

Special Dynamite; The Imbroglio in Chicago!!!


----------



## Poyser (May 6, 2014)

FrankenTodd said:


> That bitch never stops whining. Dude, get a shrink or something if you’re always pissed off. April must have the patience of Job.
> 
> I noticed he didn’t bad mouth Mox. He knows Mox can whip his ass.
> 
> ...


My man, Mox can’t even throw a fake punch let alone a real one


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Upstart474 said:


> Tony Khan has alot money due to his dad but can't lead a horse to water.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566741032795942913


How does anybody like this guy?


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Either Khan gotta clean up his act or he goes down as the next Herb Abrams


----------



## Yoshihiko (Aug 22, 2021)

Upstart474 said:


> Tony Khan has alot money due to his dad but can't lead a horse to water.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566741032795942913


He went at least 17 seconds wide-eyed without blinking....


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Punk comes off bad here, I don't think it's going to end well for him. Bitter and pathetic.

I'm half expecting him to be cutting a promo in ring next TV before a bucket of blood falling from the ceiling misses him with no explanation.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)




----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Mister Abigail said:


> View attachment 132428


I missed it lol


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The "IT'S A WORK" crowd got WORKED AGAIN! What a surprise!
> View attachment 132318
> *
> 
> ...


How does that prove in any ways that it's not a made up drama? Open your eyes. You are falling into the Tony Khan trap. He wants to create a feud between The Elite and Punk. 

Khan even talked to Meltzer about doing a Bret Hart-HBK thing with Punk and Page. 

Punk during the scrum even said point blank to the press that he loves to blend faction and reality. It's hilarious that he said that then does it in their own face. Punk used the Colt Cabana stuff(which is real hate) and turned it into a controversy linked the Elite cause of what Page said. And there you go. 

In many ways I say kudos to TK cause you are all falling into the trap. I was laughing at the supposed altercation between the Elite and Punk after scrum. It's text book wrestling angle.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> How does that prove in any ways that it's not a made up drama? Open your eyes. You are falling into the Tony Khan trap. He wants to create a feud between The Elite and Punk.
> 
> Khan even talked to Meltzer about doing a Bret Hart-HBK thing with Punk and Page.
> 
> ...


I can’t make my mind up on what is real and what isn’t, but for a bunch of guys that everyone claim can’t “work” and don’t know how to book, they sure as shit have everyone curious what is real and what isn’t.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

ClintDagger said:


> This stuff never works beyond the initial laying of the seed. At some point it has to turn into the “fake” pro wrestling phase of the feud and that’s when it looks ridiculous. So Punk & Page are going to trade “real” insults and sell that their situation isn’t some fake pro wrestling BS, but it’s going to culminate in a fake athletic competition? That’s just stupid.


It was never real to begin with. But I don't see how it would not work if it's worked properly. The young guy who is not respectful to the business(Page) and the veteran wanting to teach him something(Punk). A lot of great angles in the 90s were a mix of real elements and made up elements. HBK vs Bret, Ric Flair vs Eric Bischoff, etc....


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

bdon said:


> I can’t make my mind up on what is real and what isn’t, but for a bunch of guys that everyone claim can’t “work” and don’t know how to book, they sure as shit have everyone curious what is real and what isn’t.


And for the first time in a while, I say kudos to them.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lol - you joke
> 
> but its clear to me what is a shoot and what is a work here
> 
> ...


Completely agree. It showed the skills of Punk that he used the reality of his hate of Colt and turned it around and made a thing about the Elite. I was a laughing. The journalists were shocked, they did not realise what was happening.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Wolf Mark said:


> Completely agree. It showed the skills of Punk that he used the reality of his hate of Colt and turned it around and made a thing about the Elite. I was a laughing. The journalists were shocked, they did not realise what was happening.


when last in wrestling did anybody believe a ‘massive backstage brawl’ that they show on tv?

well, everybody sure as fuck believe this one


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365387514886959105

Anyway I dunno what's going on.


----------

